# Dublin Dr Pepper



## sw2geeks (Jul 27, 2011)

Fixed some ribs made with a homemade Dublin Dr Pepper BBQ sauce last weekend and was wondering if Dublin Dr Pepper is known much outside of North Texas. Dublin Dr Pepper is an institution around here. They are the worlds oldest Dr Pepper bottling plant (1891) and still use the original Dr Pepper formula with Imperial Pure Cane Sugar. They are in a lawsuit with DR Pepper for distributing it outside of the 44 mile Dublin area which means I might have to travel to Dublin (TX) to get my fix.

Anyway, here is a link to the ribs I did.

http://www.dfw.com/2011/07/26/486491/dublin-dr-pepper-bbq-ribs.html


----------



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2011)

I can find Dublin Dr Pepper fairly easily here in California at specialty liquor stores. It's good stuff. 

So is the Dublin Dr Pepper facility separated from Dr Pepper itself? How can Dr Pepper sue Dr Pepper?


----------



## so_sleepy (Jul 27, 2011)

Kyle said:


> I can find Dublin Dr Pepper fairly easily here in California at specialty liquor stores. It's good stuff.
> 
> So is the Dublin Dr Pepper facility separated from Dr Pepper itself? How can Dr Pepper sue Dr Pepper?


 
Dublin is a bottler. Each bottler is a franchisee with an exclusive region. Dr. Pepper/Snapple is claiming that Dublin is violating their agreement by selling outside its region and competing with other bottlers.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 27, 2011)

Kyle said:


> I can find Dublin Dr Pepper fairly easily here in California at specialty liquor stores. It's good stuff.
> 
> So is the Dublin Dr Pepper facility separated from Dr Pepper itself? How can Dr Pepper sue Dr Pepper?



Dr Pepper Snapple Group is the brand owner, which says the Dublin Dr Pepper facility violated trademarked labeling designs and sold its sugar-sweetened beverage beyond its franchise's boundaries.

Dublin is a very small town and I think Tourism to visit the bottling plant is the only industry there. I was there once covering a story for the paper about UFO sightings there in 2008. Boy, that was a zoo...


----------



## cnochef (Jul 27, 2011)

I had Dublin Dr. Pepper in the bottle at Donald Link's Cochon restaurant in New Orleans, very enjoyable with our various spicy small plates as an afternoon repast.

I am a soda fan, so even though I'm from Canada, I know about it.

The Dublin facility was the first bottler of Dr. Pepper and they are one of only a few bottlers that continues to use cane syrup rather than HFCS in their sodas.

A similar situation exists with Barq's root beer. You can still get the better, original longnecks made with cane sugar in New Orleans.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 27, 2011)

I made a mistake, the Barq's longnecks are delicious but still contain HFCS. 

These and other artisanal sodas are available online from www.soda-emporium.com


----------



## jmforge (Jul 30, 2011)

We can thank my old Cuban refugee buddies in Miami for making HFCS cheaper than cane sugar in the US, what with the old 1960's Anti-Castro government price supports causing us to pay 3-4 times market price. Not that folks like ADM and Conagra mind selling all of that corn sugar. By the way, did you all know that HFCs is bacteria poop? :scared4::biggrin:This was several years ago, but I saw the glass bottle of Dublin Doctor Pepper for sale in a gift shop in the Ft. Worth stockyards and it was priced like imported beer.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 30, 2011)

Aki & Alex over at "Ideas in Food" did some interesting things with this. Check the archives.


----------

